
Three pytest key contributors to have quit the project due to a single bad actor - _eigenfoo
https://twitter.com/brettsky/status/1248733160591908864
======
_eigenfoo
Two contributors have announced their departures on the pytest-dev mailing
list:

\- [https://mail.python.org/pipermail/pytest-
dev/2020-April/0049...](https://mail.python.org/pipermail/pytest-
dev/2020-April/004939.html)

\- [https://mail.python.org/pipermail/pytest-
dev/2020-April/0049...](https://mail.python.org/pipermail/pytest-
dev/2020-April/004940.html)

------
jarofgreen
Other threads:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22837373](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22837373)
and
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22839902](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22839902)

